# Hyatt CUP question



## pinetree1 (Jan 13, 2018)

We are in the process to buy a Beach House week 10 unit. We are not able to use week 10 this year. Is it possible to reserve some other weeks at Beach House or other Hyatt resorts in 2018 before week 10 using the 2200 point of 2018 usage year or the 2018 year usage has to be completed by week 10?

If I have to transfer point to EEE, do I have to pay II membership fee & reservation fee?

Please help me to understand how the system works. Thanks.


----------



## Pathways (Jan 13, 2018)

It all depends on when Hyatt completes the transfer and whether the week is actually reserved.  Worst case you can cancel the week until the day before and the points will be placed into your account.

They will then be LCUP points for the next six months.  That means you can use them for reservations anywhere with Hyatt, but only within 60 days of the stay.


----------



## bdh (Jan 13, 2018)

There are approx 30 BH weeks available at the moment and there are other properties available in 2018.   The real question is what will be available when your ownership becomes active in the Hyatt system.  At times it can take 45-60+ days for the sales process to run its course and your ownership to become active. 

And when you say "Hyatt CUP" - are the points in CUP right now?  If so, I'd expect they'll be in LCUP by the time the week is recorded in your name.  You don't want LCUP points. 

II membership fee is embedded in your annual HRC MF - when you pay your MF, you've paid your II membership fee.


----------



## pinetree1 (Jan 14, 2018)

bdh said:


> There are approx 30 BH weeks available at the moment and there are other properties available in 2018.   The real question is what will be available when your ownership becomes active in the Hyatt system.  At times it can take 45-60+ days for the sales process to run its course and your ownership to become active.
> 
> And when you say "Hyatt CUP" - are the points in CUP right now?  If so, I'd expect they'll be in LCUP by the time the week is recorded in your name.  You don't want LCUP points.
> 
> II membership fee is embedded in your annual HRC MF - when you pay your MF, you've paid your II membership fee.


----------



## pinetree1 (Jan 14, 2018)

The point is in CUP now. Could I ask the seller to reserve any available week, even after week 10, in 2018 or my CUP usage has to be finished by week 10? Thank you!


----------



## bdh (Jan 14, 2018)

pinetree1 said:


> The point is in CUP now. Could I ask the seller to reserve any available week, even after week 10, in 2018 or my CUP usage has to be finished by week 10? Thank you!



Yes - any reservation made by the seller will transfer to the buyer when the the ownership of the week transfers in the Hyatt's system.  If the ownership of the week hasn't transferred to you at the time of check in, the seller would need to get a Hyatt Guest Certificate to put the reserved week into your name so you could check in.


----------



## echino (Jan 14, 2018)

When I bought at Piñon Pointe, the seller had HRPP week reserved, and we had in the agreement that it would be transferred to the buyer.

However, the reservation was cancelled at the transfer and points put into CUP. I called Hyatt the next day and they reinstated the reservation.


----------



## pinetree1 (Jan 14, 2018)

So we can use any CUP reservation made by previous owner even the reserved week passes week 10, says week 46 in year 2018, as long as the reservation was made in CUP? I am afraid that the transfer will be after week 10. Thanks.


----------



## Cropman (Jan 14, 2018)

If you can find a trade you want, have the current owner make it.  Have them put your name on a guest certificate.  It’s an extra few dollars but then you won’t lose the week.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jan 15, 2018)

My experience as a new buyer with a reservation made by the seller previous to closing with Hyatt.  The reservation transferred to me, as did all of the points when the deal closed. It is stated somewhere in the Hyatt verbiage.  Per my agreement with the seller, I issued a guest certificate for the reservation he made previous to closing. My first use was by agreement the following year.  Seller paid the guest certificate fees.  There has to be an certain amount of trust in both the seller and buyer to keep their agreement as there is about zero recourse once the points/reservation transfer.


----------



## pinetree1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for all your valuable input.


----------



## liongate88 (Oct 3, 2020)

In Hyatt CUP points, how far advanced can you book in any available HRC inventory? Say can you book for Dec 2021 or Jan 2022 from now if available ? Or there is a limit only 6 months from you home week. Thanks


----------



## DAman (Oct 3, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> In Hyatt CUP points, how far advanced can you book in any available HRC inventory? Say can you book for Dec 2021 or Jan 2022 from now if available ? Or there is a limit only 6 months from you home week. Thanks



Any unit you can see in available inventory you can book with CUP points.


----------



## liongate88 (Jan 7, 2021)

Can you book and stay with CUP points beyond your LCUP expiration? ( I have week 17, can I book any resort available week 50 from now) Or you have to book and stay before the expiration of annual points? Thanks


----------



## peas (Jan 7, 2021)

Your points will expire end of April 2021.  If those points go to LCUP, then those points expire end of Oct 2021.  If you see in mid April 2021 a booking for mid April 2022, you could book it (even if it's past the LCUP expiration).  As DAman stated, you can book anything you can see in available inventory.  However, the likelihood of seeing something a year out is unlikely since those owners just got their unit and they don't necessarily need to do anything immediately.  In mid April, you're more likely to see availability for things 6 months out (October & maybe November).


----------



## liongate88 (Jan 7, 2021)

peas said:


> Your points will expire end of April 2021.  If those points go to LCUP, then those points expire end of Oct 2021.  If you see in mid April 2021 a booking for mid April 2022, you could book it (even if it's past the LCUP expiration).  As DAman stated, you can book anything you can see in available inventory.  However, the likelihood of seeing something a year out is unlikely since those owners just got their unit and they don't necessarily need to do anything immediately.  In mid April, you're more likely to see availability for things 6 months out (October & maybe November).


Thanks! Better understanding with HRC


----------



## GTLINZ (Jan 8, 2021)

peas said:


> Your points will expire end of April 2021.  If those points go to LCUP, then those points expire end of Oct 2021.



As stated, while your points are in CUP you can book anything you see (up to a year out). Once they go into LCUP, you can only book 2 months out even though you can see farther than than. You also can NOT use LCUP points in Interval.  So the "Limited" CUP points are truly limited.
Once your points reach the end of LCUP, the points go away.

Also in your example, your EEE (Extended Exchange for Interval) period ended Dec 2020.  Most owners work very hard to not let points go into LCUP - so if you plan that 4 months ahead you can move points you think you may not use into Interval (or move points you plan to use in Interval). And those points are good in Interval until April of 2023. If you use Interval it is an effective way to extend the life of points.  We use the same amount of our points in Interval every year and make sure we move ours before EEE is over.


----------

